# How to rent out your house in Japan



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

My family are leaving Japan next month and we would like to rent out our house - ideally to a company who deals with corporate lettings.

Does anyone know any companies which I could contact (preferably in English) that could rent out my house on my behalf?

Thanks


----------

